# Any Private Rack builders Here?



## l1mp1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Are their any reptile rack builders here that have reasonable prices. All rack builders on the internet chrage radiculus prices =/. cheers


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

I looked for a rack builder for ages and never did find one. Ended up building it myself, messing it up, learning from my mistakes and finally built one that did the job and looked pretty. I think when you own more than a few snakes you have to learn diy at some point so give it a go.


----------



## l1mp1 (Jan 26, 2008)

oakelm said:


> I looked for a rack builder for ages and never did find one. Ended up building it myself, messing it up, learning from my mistakes and finally built one that did the job and looked pretty. I think when you own more than a few snakes you have to learn diy at some point so give it a go.


I do have a rack, well I have 2. I just like the look of the proffesional looking ones . These are mine ...









My big one built into my hide away wardrobe in the wall









This is the one i built out of a cabinet. you can see it better in the one bellow...









This is when i put it in my reptile room.
You like them?


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks like your as bad as me with the vivs everywhere. Think you could do with one of the professional vision ones instead to save you some space. Euro Rep Ltd - Europes largest manufacturer and distributor of Reptile Products I am saving for one at the to try and have some space back in my place.


----------



## MorphingRoyals (Dec 8, 2008)

Depends what you are after, I set up DIY racking before getting too may royals and ordering the 'official' racking for my 50 litre Really Useful Boxes.
They do loads of different shapes and sizes, check it out here:
Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - Racking & Storage Units
I also found Ikea produce a range called Besta and do a 2 foot square unit with 3 shelves for £25 which fits 9 and 12 litre RUBs really well.
IKEA | Bookcases | BESTÅ/INREDA storage system | BESTÅ | Shelf unit/ height extension unit
I ordered 2 plus postage for £60 and they came with fittings to lock side by side or on top of each other.


----------



## bluefront (Nov 9, 2008)

*royal racking solutions*

try www.royalracksandmorphs.co.uk email [email protected] 


l1mp1 said:


> Are their any reptile rack builders here that have reasonable prices. All rack builders on the internet chrage radiculus prices =/. cheers


----------

